# Low Volume after latest android update



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

My phone received a forced update for Android. Since then my Uber Driver app volume is very low. All volume setting on phone are maxed out. Sound for alert is set to max in Uber Driver app. It happens regardless of bluetooth or usb connection status. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Just A Mister (Feb 16, 2019)

I’ve never been able to get any volume on Uber, doing everything you’re doing, so I always switch to Waze. Sporadically Uber volume will work and I’ll have both telling me where to turn; it’s annoying in a “That figures” kind of way.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Having the same issue myself with no help from uber

I switch to a cheap bluetooth speaker at home which helps but it's a pia


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I use a bluetooth but I'm now getting Uber, Lyft, Waze and Google Maps blasting thru the phone speaker. I have to turn sound off totally or bother my pax with it.


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

I need to clarify. My ping volume suddenly went to nothing. I no longer get alert audio in the Uber app.


----------



## DJMTUBER (Feb 20, 2019)

Same with mine m8 it's so low I'm missing jobs. All levels are maxed I even tried turning the volume up at the same time as a job is pinging I did notice it said turning alarm up and not ringtone at that point.


----------



## Piteo (Feb 20, 2019)

I've noticed on my S8+ that the turn by turn is coming in the ringtone volume rather than the media volume. This causes the turn by turn to come in my bluetooth and phone speaker. I use Gmaps in the Uber app as a fix.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

gambler1621 said:


> I need to clarify. My ping volume suddenly went to nothing. I no longer get alert audio in the Uber app.


What kind of phone?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Should be two buttons on the phone. One will help


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Should be two buttons on the phone. One will help


Thanks uber support it has nothing to do with the problem as all other apps work fine


----------



## DJMTUBER (Feb 20, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> What kind of phone?


Yeah mines the same it's only the job ping after update Android Samsung Galaxy S9


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DJMTUBER said:


> Yeah mines the same it's only the job ping after update Android Samsung Galaxy S9


Interesting I got Samsung s9+


----------



## DJMTUBER (Feb 20, 2019)

I have tried uninstalling the app and re installed. No difference. Its driving me mad

I have tried re installing. Installing on Parallel Space. Unplugged charger turned off bluetooth. Even looked in the sound setting. None off this has worked. But what I have found that's very interesting is that. If in the uber app you set volume to be adjusted by the phone. Wait for a job to come in and turn the volume up at the same time as its pinging. The volume turns up a small amount and it says its turning up the alarm. That I found strange. But it's still not loud enough......

Look very strange....


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

Same here....Ive tied everything...very frustrating. The issue seems to be with the UBER app.


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

The uber app seems to use the alert volume on the samsung but the app also seems to have a built in setting that i cant seem to find to overide this. So annoying. worked great until 3 days ago when the update happened. Hopefully more complaints to uber gets this solved


----------



## Jfalkingham (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone find a solution for this? Same issue now on Note 9 when i went to Oreo.


----------



## Larra (Mar 7, 2019)

I have the same issue now after 
updating my galaxy 9s+


----------



## toeout (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a S9+ with the same issue. What I found is that the ping volume is tied to the alarm volume. Best way to adjust it is to push GO button and as the app is going online, you use the volume buttons on the side of the phone to max the alarm volume. It should say alarm volume on your screen as you are doing it. After turning the alarm volume up, you can gauge the app volume by going offline and online again. Those sounds should be louder now as well. 

If you are actually using your alarm, say next morning, the Uber ping volume goes down again on it's own and you have to turn it up again using the method I described.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I also have an S9.

Tried both settings in the Uber app for adjusting the volume and nether one worked well. It's not the end of the world, but it is noticeable.


----------



## Jfalkingham (Mar 6, 2019)

toeout said:


> I have a S9+ with the same issue. What I found is that the ping volume is tied to the alarm volume. Best way to adjust it is to push GO button and as the app is going online, you use the volume buttons on the side of the phone to max the alarm volume. It should say alarm volume on your screen as you are doing it. After turning the alarm volume up, you can gauge the app volume by going offline and online again. Those sounds should be louder now as well.
> 
> If you are actually using your alarm, say next morning, the Uber ping volume goes down again on it's own and you have to turn it up again using the method I described.


Spot on! Nice work.

Now on Samsung note 9, s9, s9+ and Oreo the alarm is silent and slowly gets to full volume over 3 seconds. This used to be a separate toggle and that is no longer present and does this by default. That is why the Uber chime takes a few seconds to get to full volume, which for me is a problem if I'm not right next to the phone.

Ultimately Uber should look to programmatically change where the sound pumps through. Samsung needs to bring back the ability to have alarm at full volume without a 3 second volume riser. Either would fix.


----------



## WendyRedHead (Mar 20, 2019)

Did anyone find a resolution to this problem? My note nine updated on Saturday, no volume since.



Jfalkingham said:


> Spot on! Nice work.
> 
> Now on Samsung note 9, s9, s9+ and Oreo the alarm is silent and slowly gets to full volume over 3 seconds. This used to be a separate toggle and that is no longer present and does this by default. That is why the Uber chime takes a few seconds to get to full volume, which for me is a problem if I'm not right next to the phone.
> 
> Ultimately Uber should look to programmatically change where the sound pumps through. Samsung needs to bring back the ability to have alarm at full volume without a 3 second volume riser. Either would fix.


I just did it. I will know tomorrow if it works. You are a genius!


----------



## Sadebelle (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello, I just got a Samsung Galaxy S10 plus and I found something you can do to help with Bluetooth and the Uber driver app. It's not a fix but I have found it's a little louder. Follow these steps and I am not sure if this helps on all phones....

Go to Settings, Go to Sounds and Vibrations, Scroll down and go to Advanced sound settings.
Go to Separate app sound, click on App, click on plus sign that says ADD APPS, find Uber Driver and click it,
Back on the Separate app sound page click on Audio Device and choose Bluetooth device.
I *think* it only turns on when your Bluetooth is turned on. 

I found that this makes the alert sound a tiny bit louder, enough to make you notice if you are listening to a podcast or music.

Until they fix the sound issue being so low, hope this helps.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I know sometimes with the Pixels there have been minor bugs likie this when doing updates -- especially new major versions. The usual advice is to make sure you back up what you need and then do a factory reset. This often resolves the bugs.


----------



## Kdot100 (Apr 8, 2019)

Larra said:


> I have the same issue now after
> updating my galaxy 9s+


Same issue for me on Note S9.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My tablet software updated yesterday and the volume was all messed up, some things were loud, some were quiet. Discovered the new android version has multiple volume level controls, problem solved my adjusting all the levels.


----------



## Twhyatruck (Apr 25, 2019)

Just received a new software update today( April 25th,2019) and my uber trip ping volume has returned to normal.

Samsung update


----------



## DJMTUBER (Feb 20, 2019)

Right so finally its fixed to an extent. Do all your latest updates on the uber app and your Samsung. Make sure you app is set to maximum volume. Only problem now is that the uber sound comes through bluetooth so only sounds on your phone when bluetooth is turned off. So this is what I had to do because I don't want it to come through bluetooth. I had to download Samsung smart things because the separate app option wasn't available on my update. As soon as I installed smart things the option re appeared in my sound options. So now I have all my phone audio through bluetooth apart from the Uber driver app that now sounds through the phone all loud and clear.... I hope this helps and works for you.


----------



## malbi (Jan 10, 2016)

DJMTUBER said:


> Right so finally its fixed to an extent. Do all your latest updates on the uber app and your Samsung. Make sure you app is set to maximum volume. Only problem now is that the uber sound comes through bluetooth so only sounds on your phone when bluetooth is turned off. So this is what I had to do because I don't want it to come through bluetooth. I had to download Samsung smart things because the separate app option wasn't available on my update. As soon as I installed smart things the option re appeared in my sound options. So now I have all my phone audio through bluetooth apart from the Uber driver app that now sounds through the phone all loud and clear.... I hope this helps and works for you.


Can you give me more information on how to set up SmartThings? I don't understand it. How do you get that Advanced sound settings screen?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sadebelle said:


> Hello, I just got a Samsung Galaxy S10 plus and I found something you can do to help with Bluetooth and the Uber driver app. It's not a fix but I have found it's a little louder. Follow these steps and I am not sure if this helps on all phones....
> 
> Go to Settings, Go to Sounds and Vibrations, Scroll down and go to Advanced sound settings.
> Go to Separate app sound, click on App, click on plus sign that says ADD APPS, find Uber Driver and click it,
> ...


What happen if bluetooth is connected does it only play on the headset?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

DJMTUBER said:


> I have tried uninstalling the app and re installed. No difference. Its driving me mad
> 
> I have tried re installing. Installing on Parallel Space. Unplugged charger turned off bluetooth. Even looked in the sound setting. None off this has worked. But what I have found that's very interesting is that. If in the uber app you set volume to be adjusted by the phone. Wait for a job to come in and turn the volume up at the same time as its pinging. The volume turns up a small amount and it says its turning up the alarm. That I found strange. But it's still not loud enough......
> 
> Look very strange....


Did you take that 4.5 pax? How was it??


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Volume comes back if you turn off Bluetooth setting. Annoying to have to do that tho.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Noticed this happening last night almost missed a few pings. Phone specs for reference Nokia 6.1 Android One Version 9.0


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

This has happened to me on my LG Stylo 4. No sound with ping. Just uninstalled and reinstalled Uber Driver. Need to get a ping. Not many in my market and have already missed one trip when I looked at the phone too late only to see the ride timed out.

Just got a ping on my LG Stylo 4 and it had loud sound. So problem solved for me. I uninstalled and reinstalled the Uber Driver app.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

DJMTUBER said:


> I have tried uninstalling the app and re installed. No difference. Its driving me mad
> 
> I have tried re installing. Installing on Parallel Space. Unplugged charger turned off bluetooth. Even looked in the sound setting. None off this has worked. But what I have found that's very interesting is that. If in the uber app you set volume to be adjusted by the phone. Wait for a job to come in and turn the volume up at the same time as its pinging. The volume turns up a small amount and it says its turning up the alarm. That I found strange. But it's still not loud enough......
> 
> Look very strange....


Why are accepting a 4.57 rated rider?


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

gambler1621 said:


> My phone received a forced update for Android. Since then my Uber Driver app volume is very low. All volume setting on phone are maxed out. Sound for alert is set to max in Uber Driver app. It happens regardless of bluetooth or usb connection status. Anyone have any ideas?


I have a note 9 and my last update did the same, I can't get it to ping for a ride in the car but it does outside did you find a fix for it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gambler1621 said:


> My phone received a forced update for Android. Since then my Uber Driver app volume is very low. All volume setting on phone are maxed out. Sound for alert is set to max in Uber Driver app. It happens regardless of bluetooth or usb connection status. Anyone have any ideas?


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

gambler1621 said:


> My phone received a forced update for Android. Since then my Uber Driver app volume is very low. All volume setting on phone are maxed out. Sound for alert is set to max in Uber Driver app. It happens regardless of bluetooth or usb connection status. Anyone have any ideas?


What is the android version you have?


----------



## DJMTUBER (Feb 20, 2019)

donurs said:


> Why are accepting a 4.57 rated rider?


When did I say I was ? 
And I would accept lower than that anyway ?



malbi said:


> Can you give me more information on how to set up SmartThings? I don't understand it. How do you get that Advanced sound settings screen?


Smart things has the advanced settings


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

For Ford/Lincoln SYNC systems

"Prompt" Volume... I was having the same issue . *I have my Phone set to use Bluetooth* . Uber and Lyft send the Navigation to my Cars head-unit and the Volume was too high .

*When Navigation voice comes up..when she starts speaking I then can set Volume* ..I do this on my steering wheel volume button.. as soon as she starts speaking start turn the volume up and on your cars screen you will see "prompt volume" being adjusted ...*if you turn up/down before or after she is speaking all you are doing is turning up/down media volume .*

Mine was actually too loud and for the life of me couldn't figure out how to turn it down...until I just happen to notice on theCars screen "Prompt Volume" pop up as I was playing around with Volume ..*so the key is ...You can only make the adjustment when the Navigation Voice is speaking *


----------

